# Todesengel - Shattrath - Sucht wieder neue Engel !



## FlatEric2k (12. Mai 2009)

Wir suchen für den laufenden Ulduar Content neue Mitdglieder die Ihre Klasse verstehen und Spaß am Raiden haben. 

Wir suchen: 

--> Druide (Wiederherst.): High 
--> Paladin (Heilig): High 
--> Priester (Heilig/Diszi): High 
--> Schamane (Verstärker): High 
--> Todesritter (Blut): High 
--> Druide (Eule): High 
--> Krieger (Tank): High 
--> Krieger (Off): High 

--> Hexenmeister: medium 
--> Magier: medium 
--> Druide (Feral): medium 
--> Priester (Schatten): medium 
--> Schurke: medium 

--> Schamane (Elementar): Very Low 
--> Schamane (Wiederherst.): Very Low 
--> Paladin (Vergelter): Very Low 
--> Paladin (Tank): Very Low 
--> Hunter: Very Low 
--> Todesritter( Frost/Unholy): Very Low 

Sollte deine Klasse nicht unter den zurzeitigen Bedarf fallen werden wir uns deine Bewerbung trotzdem ansehen und dich ggf. zu einem TS gespräch und Proberaid einladen 

Was wir vorraussetzten: 

Eine dementsprechende Ausrüstung um den aktuellen Content bestreiten zu können (wir helfen natürlich kleine Ausrüstungslücken zu füllen) 
Ein gutes verständnis deiner Klasse. 
Eine gute auffassungsgabe was Taktik angeht. 
Eine große menge Humor und Spaß am Spiel. 
Teamspeak und Headset sollten vorhanden sein 

Für weitere informationen und bewerbungen gehe einfach unter: 

http://playerhost.net/todesengel/portal/portal.php 

oder schreibe Ingame die ensprechenden Klassenofiziere an: 

[--] *Gildenleitung* [--] 
»Belzorash 
»Jintaz 
»Johnlong 

[--] *Klassenoffiziere* [--] 
»Priester: Belzorash 
»Hexer: Fengrath 
»Hunter: Dêxtêr 
»Magier: Málaganis 
»Schamanen: Gilb 
»Schurken: Lipperty 
»Paladine: Fengrath 
»Todesritter: Dêxtêr 
»Druiden: --- 
»Krieger: Dêxtêr


----------



## FlatEric2k (18. Mai 2009)

Keine Leute von Shattrath hier ?


----------



## Paradox23 (18. Mai 2009)

doch^^


----------

